# How long can I keep the substrate open?



## Bonesaqua (20 Jul 2017)

Hi,

Maybe a silly question, but I don't want anything to go wrong 

I am almost ready to start my first planted tank, have all the things ready so I am thinking of going ahead and setting up my hardscape. Is it ok, till then, to leave the substrate open in the tank, lets say I will be planting in two weeks, till I am happy with my hardscape. Will it dry/spoil the substrate or anything? I live in dry hot and sometimes humid hot Dubai.

Substrate later : 
Ada Super 4: (Bacter 100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC and Penac W)
Power Sand Special
Ada Amazonia Aquasoil

Thanks,
Regards,
B


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2017)

The soil will dry out somewhat but you can easily avoid this by misting/spraying the tank - I like to do this anyway to see the rock colours, you can also just damp the soil thoroughly when you're ready to plant

Amano Iwagumi Video - this is a "fancy" mister but any hand spray bottle will do


----------



## Bonesaqua (20 Jul 2017)

But how long can I keep doing this? Is two weeks a long time (just a max estimate)?


----------



## Konsa (20 Jul 2017)

Hi
There is no problem to layer the substrate and hardscape it and leave it dry.The aquasoil and additives are dry anyway.U can cling film it on top and wet it 24 hours before planting to let it soak well.
Not sure how will the additives react if kept moist but not flooded and water circulated.
Regards Konsa


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2017)

Bonesaqua said:


> But how long can I keep doing this? Is two weeks a long time (just a max estimate)?


Months would be fine too  - though if it was months I'd not bother with any misting


----------



## Nigel95 (20 Jul 2017)

I had the same question and they adviced me to play with hardscape in cardboard box and minimize exposing soil to air. Keep it a little wet. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## alto (20 Jul 2017)

They being???

Soil is packed essentially dry in bags for unmonitored time periods with no manufacturer warnings  

BUT a lot of shuffling about with hardscape could cause some "powdering" of the ADA soil (which is one of the softer proprietary aquarium soils)


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Jul 2017)

Agreed with the above, you dont need to keep it wet and in my experience can keep it open exposed to air with out any ill effects. Possibly if you keep it wet evaporation may start to pull nutrients out of the soil and be wasted... tho thats just my theory


----------



## Bonesaqua (21 Jul 2017)

Thank you all. I guess I will not risk it, since it the additives and substrate.


----------



## geoffbark (22 Jul 2017)

I have open bags of aqua soil left for years in my workshop from tanks that I have stripped down. I spread the wet soil out on cardboard outside leaving it to dry, bag it up and then re use it sometime in another tank when I re-scape. Never had a problem


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jul 2017)

It's OK to leave it drying indefinitely, it won't do it any harm and it'll still do it's magic once flooded. 
However, like alto mentions, if it's been played with a lot during scaping there will more than likely be some powdery residue which could make your tank a little cloudy to start with. But if you flood your tank carefully and don't disturb the substrate too much thereafter it should be fine.


----------

